# المدارس التي تقدم تكوين في صناعة الصابون السائل في الجزائر ??



## vaccaro (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم

ما هي عناوين **المدارس التي تقدم تكوين في صناعة الصابون السائل في الجزائر
** 
أرجو منكم ان تدلوني على شركات لبيع الآلات أو خطوط انتاج كاملة **لصناعة الصابون السائل** و المواد المنظفة الأخرى السائلة و ثمن المواد المستعملة في صناعته في السوق الجزائرية 


أجركم على الله و شكرا *​


----------



## vaccaro (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ألا يوجد اخوان من الجزائر في هدا المنتدى ?


----------



## vaccaro (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

سنتين و لم أجد اجابة الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## nebilhasnaoui (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يمكنك الاتصال بي على الخاص


----------

